# Cost Calculator



## mommycarlson (Jun 19, 2016)

I am searching for a cost calculator for my soap, does anyone know of an easy free one to use?  I'm getting a headache searching and trying some that don't do exactly what I'm trying to get done.  Thank you for your help!


----------



## kchaystack (Jun 19, 2016)

mommycarlson said:


> I am searching for a cost calculator for my soap, does anyone know of an easy free one to use?  I'm getting a headache searching and trying some that don't do exactly what I'm trying to get done.  Thank you for your help!



Here is what Soaping 101 has to say about setting prices.  There is a link in the video description to a spreadsheet to help with the math.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqVNU9eN9DU[/ame]


----------



## mommycarlson (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you so much!  Very appreciated!


----------



## lsg (Jun 20, 2016)

Soapmaker will calculate the cost of you soap, once you get the cost of all the ingredients entered into the program.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jun 26, 2016)

Isg, what is the website for soapmaker?


----------



## lsg (Jun 26, 2016)

Soapmaker is a software program that you purchase.

https://www.soapmaker.ca


----------



## mommycarlson (Jun 27, 2016)

Ohhhh     Thank you, I'll check that out, I had no idea!


----------

